# skype pod touch2 micro??



## totof77 (8 Juillet 2009)

bonsoir dsl si cette question a déjà était postée
est ce que l'on peut utiliser skype (je crois que oui) avec ipod touch 2 et faut il un micro??


----------



## twinworld (8 Juillet 2009)

1. skype est gratuit, donc vous pouvez tester
2. app store dit que skype est compatible ipod touch avec un OS 2.1 ou ultérieur, il suffit juste d'aller voir sur le store pour avoir cette info
3. que voulez-vous faire avec un micro sur skype ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> 3. que voulez-vous faire avec un micro sur skype ?



Lol... Disons que skype sans micro, ca s'appelle messenger.

Tout l'intérêt de Skype, c'est utiliser un micro!


----------



## twinworld (8 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Lol... Disons que skype sans micro, ca s'appelle messenger.
> 
> Tout l'intérêt de Skype, c'est utiliser un micro!


ouais mais la question, c'était plutôt de savoir s'il s'attend à pouvoir téléphoner avec ou s'il veut faire de la visio.. comme on a déjà eu ce genre de questions, je me méfie.


----------



## totof77 (8 Juillet 2009)

je veux savoir si pour téléphoner avec skype il faut utiliser un micro externe a l'ipod touch; je ne sais pas si le micro est intégré a l'ipod touch2

merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

totof77 a dit:


> je veux savoir si pour téléphoner avec skype il faut utiliser un micro externe a l'ipod touch; je ne sais pas si le micro est intégré a l'ipod touch2
> 
> merci



Non, le micro doit être compris dans le casque et dans la prise.

Il existe plusieurs solutions:

1) acheter les écouteurs/micro apple qui coutent chers et méchants pour rien du tout.
2) acheter les écouteurs/micro concurrent qui coutent 2X moins cher et qui fonctionnent tout aussi bien
3) acheter un petit adaptateur ( trouvé seulement sur ebay) qui contient un micro et te permet de  mettre les écouteurs que tu aimes.


----------



## twinworld (8 Juillet 2009)

il faut encore vérifier la chose. Il me semble que ce qu'il est possible de faire avec Skype Iphone, c'est de la conférence audio, mais pas de téléphoner. 

La différence, la conférence audio, c'est quand le correspondant a un compte Skype. Ca revient à faire du chat vocal. Le téléphone, c'est quand vous appelez votre correspondant sur une ligne fixe, avec un numéro normal. Ca, il me semble que c'est pas possible avec le Skype de l'iPhone.


----------



## totof77 (8 Juillet 2009)

merci pour vos réponse il me semblais bien qu'il n'y avait pas de micro sur le touch mais j'été pas sur donc j'ai posé la question! Mad-gecko peut tu me dire le prix et/où je peux trouvé les écouteurs est l'adaptateur. 

merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> La différence, la conférence audio, c'est quand le correspondant a un compte Skype. Ca revient à faire du chat vocal. Le téléphone, c'est quand vous appelez votre correspondant sur une ligne fixe, avec un numéro normal. Ca, il me semble que c'est pas possible avec le Skype de l'iPhone.



Je suis certain que l'on peut. 



			
				totof77 a dit:
			
		

> Mad-gecko peut tu me dire le prix et/où je peux trouvé les écouteurs est l'adaptateur.



Il me semble que tu es un peu paresseux:

En tapant apple micro touch dans google:

1) La solution Apple à 30E







Trouvable en apple store et sur le net.



2) les concurrents pas chers à partir de 7.99E voire 3.99 sur Ebay ( un exemple parmis tant d'autres)

Oui je sais c'est un Iphone sur la photo mais ca fonctionne quand même!!






Je te laisse googeliser pour les références



3) L'adaptateur (ma solution préférée comme cela tu peux garder ta sortie son pour n'importe quelle chaine hifi ou écouteurs






Taper Belkin et adaptateur dans Google.

Sr Ebay, j'en ai vu des millions d'autres marques à 1Euro mais rien pour le moment


Voila, je viens de passer 12 minutes à faire un post qui t'aurais pris 4 minutes sur Google! :rateau:


----------



## twinworld (8 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Je suis certain que l'on peut.


sur un jailbreaké, oui. 



mad-gecko a dit:


> Il me semble que tu es un peu paresseux:


un peu ? t'es gentil !


----------



## totof77 (8 Juillet 2009)

je t'ai demandé mais désolé je n'est trouvé que ce type d'écouteur je trouvais que c'était cher don je t'ai demandé

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MA850G/A?fnode=MTY1NDA0Ng&mco=MTczMDA0OA&p=2&s=topSellers


encore désolé


----------



## twinworld (8 Juillet 2009)

totof77 a dit:


> je t'ai demandé mais désolé je n'est trouvé que ce type d'écouteur je trouvais que c'était cher


ben comme vous ne précisez pas ce que vous cherchez, la gamme de prix, les caractéristiques techniques, ceux qui vous répondent peuvent pas deviner. C'est pour ça que c'est bien d'en dire le plus possible quand on a déjà fait une recherche, pour ne pas avoir des réponses qui reprennent des infos que vous aviez trouvées par vous-même.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> sur un jailbreaké, oui.



L'appli Skype propose de téléphoner par défaut! Je suis convaincu que cela n'est en aucun cas une conseqence du Jailbreak... Enfin, pour une appli gratuite, c'est bizarre de ne pas avoir de réponse d'autres personnes!


----------



## twinworld (8 Juillet 2009)

comme j'ai pas de crédit Skype, je peux pas essayer.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> comme j'ai pas de crédit Skype, je peux pas essayer.



Donc il essaye bien de téléphoner et te dis que tu n'as pas de crédit.. donc, il permet bien de téléphoner!! CQFD


----------



## twinworld (8 Juillet 2009)

il essaie, mais ca veut pas dire que s'il avait les crédits, il y arriverait. Donc ça démontre rien du tout 

Signé : Twin, dit La Mauvaise-foi-incarnée...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> il essaie, mais ca veut pas dire que s'il avait les crédits, il y arriverait. Donc ça démontre rien du tout
> 
> Signé : Twin, dit La Mauvaise-foi-incarnée...



Tu penses vraiment qu'il va te créer un menu téléphone, te demander de taper un numéro, pour te dire à la fin: veuillez jailbreaker votre Ipod???

On verra, mais on tient les paris.

Je mise 4 bières!


----------



## twinworld (8 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Je mise 4 bières!


tenu !!


----------



## Philsogood (9 Juillet 2009)

Skype propose un Abonnement mensuel (autour de 5) qui permet d'appeler les fixes en illimités Lors de l'abonnement on vous donne un numéro (semblable a celui d'un fixe et qui vous permet d'être joignable quelque soit l'endroit ou vous vous trouvez dans le monde, tant que votre Skype et connecté avec vos identifiant (forçément !! Ho l'autre ! lol)... Bon tout ça c'est valable sur les Ordinateurs !  sur des solutions tels que l'ipod !... il faudrait vérifier, mais je ne vois pas ce  qui peu l'empêcher !   toutes les infos sont sur le site http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/allfeatures/subscriptions/#europeanSubscriptionTab  Mais bon.. comme on dit, les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h56 ----------

Ha si ! ... Autre chose.. à la place de la bière ? je pourrais avoir un Coca Light ?


----------



## o0mars0o (15 Juillet 2009)

moi jutulise un micro/ecouteur cheap etant compatible avec iphone (sinon marche pas aussi bien) avec skype via truphone sur mon ipod touch 2gen tout va a merveille mais il te faut soi des credit skype ou un abonnement jvous conseil par ans a peu pres 30$ moi je suis au canada alors pour la france je sais pas les prix
mais cette methode est celle jutilise par contre il existe dautre moyen sourtout pour la france sa ma lair encore plus exploitable . 

comme pour obtenir un numero afin de recevoir des apelle il y a ippi.fr gartuit pour ceux en france malheureusement pour moi jespere que sa va aider.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

Je sens que je vais gagner 8 bieres.. lol

Toujours pas d'essais pratiques ( je connais tres peu de gens qui possedent un Itouch ou Iphone non jailbreaké) mais je trouverais ridicule et insensé que le jailbreak change quelquechose à ce genre d'appli!

En plus il n'aurait jamais été sur l'Apple Store si il proposait des fonctions accessibles seulement à un appareil "piraté"

Je suis donc certain d'avoir remporté mon pari et attends une vraie confirmation avant de vous demander mes bières par la poste!


----------



## o0mars0o (18 Juillet 2009)

n importe quel micro-ecouteur compatible iphone quil soit hors prix ou cheap marche sur un touch 2e gen jailbreak ou non.skype existe en apps payante sur appstore et il existe gratuitement sur appstore une application du nom de truphone qui te permet de chatter et telephoner via skype.moi je lutilise tout les jours je peut donc dire que sa marche je suis jailbreaker mais sa rien a voir sa marche meme pas jailbreaker.

voici une image de mes ecouteur cheap 33 dollar canadien taxe comprise et le son est superbe meme quil me coupe de tout les sons exterieur.





en esperant que sa vous aideras.


----------

